# Wrongly given Rhogam/Anti-D and secondary infertility, anyone?



## Pretzel (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi,

I have had secondary infertility issues for almost 20 years. 
I found out recently that I was wrongly given Rhogam after my daughter was born, and after several miscarriages, although there was confusion about my blood type. I am actually Rhesus positive, and should never have had those injections.

Obviously, if you are Rh -, and don't have Rhogam/anti-D, you are likely to have fertility/pregnancy issues.

However most literature that I have found states that it's not harmful if you receive it when you don't need it, although there doesn't appear to have been much research into this.

I am very interested in finding out whether anyone has found any information on Rhogam and immune responses when you are RH positive. My IF issues are now thought to be immune, and I would like to do some more research on this.

Thanks!

Susan


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi Pretzel, I'm Rh+ so did not have to have treatment, however, my secondary infertility issues were put down to high natural killer cells and I was treated with steroids and IVIG.  My consultant explained that for some reason, it is believed that some women develop immune issues as a reaction to a pregnancy.  He likened it to the chicken pox virus; somehow having had it once, you will never get it again unless your immune response is supressed artificially.

Also, I have read that the ideal age for conception is in your teens/twenties.  This is when your body is in reproducing mode.  After this, your body goes into immune mode, fighting off degeneration and all the older age-related illnesses that can hit you.

Both these theories make some sense to me.  Whether either/both are true, no one can say for sure.  All I know is that I got my second baby despite our "unexplained" secondary infertility when I had ICSI with immune treatment.

Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Pretzel (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi Bubblicious,

thanks for the reply, I'm glad to hear the IVIG worked for you! I wish more was known about it sooner, as it's getting to the miraculous stage for me (I heard from Copenhagen Fertility Clinic yesterday that their IVF cut-off age is 45 :-( ) 
Mr ******* did identify some NK cell issues in me though...and I tried prednisone/clexane with no luck.

I like the way your consultant described immune issues... my secondary IF may be nothing to do with anti-D, I guess I'm still looking for answers. Now finding myself with a childless partner has got me re-examining everything.

Thanks,

Pretzel


----------

